# [SOLVED] No sound after removing audio jack.



## kstrike155 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I had broken my headphone jack on my Asus S96J (Z96JS) laptop by tripping over the cord. I was getting intermittent audio from the speakers, I'm assuming due to something in the jack shorting out.

Yesterday I took apart the computer (to also fix another problem) and decided to remove the audio jack completely.

Now I have no sound at all. I'm assuming this is because the computer thinks that headphones are always plugged in. I have a Realtek HD Audio Device (ALC882). I've tried changing the registry settings in 
HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\Settings\

ForceDisableJD - 01 (forces disable of jack detection)
Pin02 - 02 (sets pin02, which was mic-in, to headphones)

And in ...\0000\GlobalSettings\
HPShutsOffRearSpeaker - 00 (disable headphone shut off of rear speaker)

Does anyone have any other suggestions? I'm thinking about desoldering my mic-in jack and soldering it to the spot for the headphones if I can't get this to work in software. The laptop has a built-in mic anyway.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No sound after removing audio jack.*

Hi There & welcome to TSF

point one is that the Mic in Jack will, most likely, be a monophonic connector and not be compatible with the headphone jack which will be stereophonic.

secondly a lot of these connectors are not just straight connectors but connectors with switches which remove the sound from the main speakers when the headphones are inserted.

you'll need to check the original headphone jack that was on the board to see where the switch used to be for BOTH channels and then jumper or short those positions on the motherboard to give permanent sound to your main amplifier.

You might want to check out any old PC soundcard to see if one of the connectors on it might be suitable for transplanting to your motherboard for a proper repair 

take care that any soldering work you do does not open up any tracks or short out any other tracks, via's or components which may result in serious permanent damage to your laptop


----------



## kstrike155 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: No sound after removing audio jack.*



Done_Fishin said:


> Hi There & welcome to TSF
> 
> point one is that the Mic in Jack will, most likely, be a monophonic connector and not be compatible with the headphone jack which will be stereophonic.
> 
> ...


Can you decipher from the attached picture which pins to jump? I'm trying to match it up with this image that I found of a Dell laptop on the internet.

It obviously doesn't match the pinouts, but the locations of the pins are the same. Just use the same numbering scheme he did.

Thoughts?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No sound after removing audio jack.*

It's difficult to say but I reckon that you need to link out the pairs of pins left and right that are labelled 1 & J1 . The holes at the back are connected together and look like they are groundplane. 










whilst not the same this operates on the same principle. The pins at the back are the pins that provide the audio, split left and right & paired. In your photo it shows as being oriented differently but due to the fact that the switch mech has to be in the same line, the most logical would be to have the pins next to each other.


----------



## kstrike155 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: No sound after removing audio jack.*



Done_Fishin said:


> It's difficult to say but I reckon that you need to link out the pairs of pins left and right that are labelled 1 & J1 . The holes at the back are connected together and look like they are groundplane.
> 
> whilst not the same this operates on the same principle. The pins at the back are the pins that provide the audio, split left and right & paired. In your photo it shows as being oriented differently but due to the fact that the switch mech has to be in the same line, the most logical would be to have the pins next to each other.


Thanks, I'll try this and get back to you.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No sound after removing audio jack.*

just make sure you link the pairs on the left and the pairs on the right and not link left to right .. 

sometimes the written word can be exact & yet ambiguous


----------



## kstrike155 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: No sound after removing audio jack.*

What I've done is link pins 6 and 4 in this picture. I originally tried what you suggested but it did nothing. :4-dontkno

I now have my audio back, but have developed 2 more problems:

-My wireless sucks now. I pulled on the cord a bit too hard to get it through a slot that it is channeled through and it snapped. I soldered it back together, but I only get 1-2 bars of signal now and the speeds fluctuate between 1 and 6mbps. :sigh: Can internal wireless antennas be replaced? Is there a mini-pci wireless card that has its own antenna and doesn't use the laptop's?

-My left mouse button only sometimes works (this was why I took apart the computer yesterday). If I push really hard it always works. I'm wondering if there is anything I can really do to fix this short of replacing the physical switch on the motherboard.

I just want a fully functioning computer! :tongue:
Brian


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No sound after removing audio jack.*

I cannot be certain but I think you should have linked pin 1 to J1 and pin 6 to pin 7 which is what I was trying to say earlier.

I can't say exactly what you have done to your wireless but I always thought that the wires were coaxial so if you snapped one you'll need to solder it as inner wire and outer braid. It will need to be replaced really with a single length of coax since any changes made to the wire will cause the degradation you are seeing. also make sure that the wire(s) cannot short out to anything!! even if not being used!!

You could always disable the internal wireless and use a USB wireless adapter. They are fairly cheap bur do some research first about types and usage. I had a netgear that was ok as long as I was next to the wireless router but if I went into the next room or downstairs I got no connection.

I missed the bit about the mouse button .. either the distance has changed between the plastic on the button and the button itself and you don't get a good firm press when you use it or the switch itself is faulty. you'd have to take the faulty switch to an electronics shop and see what types of TACT switches they have .. they come in many different shapes (oblong, diagonal, round, 2pin, 4 pin) and styles plus the activator heights vary upon where it is to be used so you need to get the correct height, shape & style.


----------



## kstrike155 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: No sound after removing audio jack.*



Done_Fishin said:


> I cannot be certain but I think you should have linked pin 1 to J1 and pin 6 to pin 7 which is what I was trying to say earlier.


Well it seems to be working the proper way. I've done a speaker test and I have both left and right channel audio where they should be. It must only look at the switch on one side of the jack.



Done_Fishin said:


> I can't say exactly what you have done to your wireless but I always thought that the wires were coaxial so if you snapped one you'll need to solder it as inner wire and outer braid. It will need to be replaced really with a single length of coax since any changes made to the wire will cause the degradation you are seeing. also make sure that the wire(s) cannot short out to anything!! even if not being used!!


They are coaxial, but I did not know that I also needed to solder the outer braid (obviously I'm not an electronics expert). I thought it was only shielding. I think I have found an antenna that will work, but I'm afraid about length. 



Done_Fishin said:


> You could always disable the internal wireless and use a USB wireless adapter. They are fairly cheap bur do some research first about types and usage. I had a netgear that was ok as long as I was next to the wireless router but if I went into the next room or downstairs I got no connection.


I would like to stay away from having a wireless dongle. If I had my choice I would rather go with an ExpressCard wireless adapter, but I really don't want either.



Done_Fishin said:


> I missed the bit about the mouse button .. either the distance has changed between the plastic on the button and the button itself and you don't get a good firm press when you use it or the switch itself is faulty. you'd have to take the faulty switch to an electronics shop and see what types of TACT switches they have .. they come in many different shapes (oblong, diagonal, round, 2pin, 4 pin) and styles plus the activator heights vary upon where it is to be used so you need to get the correct height, shape & style.


That's because I never mentioned it. :wink: What I (just) did was tap it VERY hard a bunch of times in fast succession. Seems to work OK now. Maybe it just needed the proper American solution: hit it until it works.

Brian


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

> Description
> Pair of laptop wireless card antennas
> Universally compatible with most notebooks
> Also compatible with mini PCI or PCI-E wireless card
> ...


wireless isn't 2.4Ghz ?? might be a typo.

before you spend your money measure your antenna wire lengths and talk with the vendor .. check other vendors and see what their characteristics are ..

as for headphone jacks, they either have a switch or they don't. When they do they have it for both channels left & right.
physically the pins must be adjacent to each other for each channel and should not be earthed. your photo shows one of the points you mention as being earth .. it's the large dark green area at the back with several solder holes. There are 4 holes at the front that don't seem to show tracks. one pair left and one pair right. These would be the pairs that I would link out after checking out the old connector.

If you're happy with the way it works now .. and you feel that it works normally then we have nothing further to say ..

have fun and catch you around should you feel you need any more help in the future :wave:


----------



## kstrike155 (Jun 5, 2009)

The original picture I found of someone's Dell on the internet looks like it did the same thing though: bridge between a ground and a "path." Oh well, it's working and I'm happy.

Here is the picture:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It may well be that it's not a conventional circuit .. did it also have an extension for SPIF .. they are slightly different and I am still looking for a replacement socket to fit the single board that came my way after experiencing a similar adventure to yours!


----------



## kstrike155 (Jun 5, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> It may well be that it's not a conventional circuit .. did it also have an extension for SPIF .. they are slightly different and I am still looking for a replacement socket to fit the single board that came my way after experiencing a similar adventure to yours!


Mine did not have S/PDIF out.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

this socket is transparent and you can see the left / right connections that contact when the jack is inserted. You can also understand that if the jack is inserted then the part with the switch must be very close to and in line with those connections PLUS must open a circuit when the output must divert to the headphones and not to the output amplifier & speakers .. 

this is the diagram of the switch arrangement that I have become accustomed top over the last 30 years.










It's slightly confusing in as much as the contacts are closed when no jack is inserted and looks like the jack will force the contacts closer after insertion, but in fact the contacts should open cutting the flow to the output and loading just with headphones.

I'm just informing you so that you can look again next time you have need to open the laptop.

No further need to discuss this .. information purposes only


----------



## kstrike155 (Jun 5, 2009)

For the record, I have received my new antennas. I installed them and the wireless works great!

So:
1) I have wireless!
2) I have sound!
3) I can (usually) click the mouse button!

Cheers.
Brian


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Great going ...


----------

